
MongoDB vs. MySQL Comparison: Which Database Is Better? - eugeniyakorotya
https://da-14.com/blog/mongodb-vs-mysql-comparison-which-database-better
======
bbqyuki
The most significant difference between them is data model (relational vs non-
relational nosql). If you want to read more about how to choose between
relational db and nosql db, here is an excellent survey written by Ian Thomas
Varley:
[http://ianvarley.com/UT/MR/Varley_MastersReport_Full_2009-08...](http://ianvarley.com/UT/MR/Varley_MastersReport_Full_2009-08-07.pdf)

